
Solar Eclipse live stream - smaili
https://www.nasa.gov/eclipselive/#NASA+TV+Public+Channel
======
neilwilson
If you've seen a real one, recordings do not do a solar eclipse justice.

Neither video, nor stills can capture what a total solar eclipse actually
looks like. It's one of those things you have to see with your own eyes.

If you're on the path, I wish I was there with you. It really is one of the
most remarkable two minutes you can ever witness.

~~~
wink
But if you're not even remotely in the path it might be interesting
nevertheless :)

------
relyks
For those of you that want a Chromecast-streamable feed from YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMDvPCGeE0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMDvPCGeE0)

------
sbierwagen
Little early? We're still twelve hours away from landfall.

~~~
shadowmint
I don't know why people are down voting you.

Yes, the eclipse doesn't start until ~15.50 UTC. If anyone jumps on the live
stream now they're going to be bored for a while.

There's a quite convenient little countdown on
[https://www.timeanddate.com/live/](https://www.timeanddate.com/live/)

------
antouank
For some reason video is not supported on Chromium (!?)

